# lake houston?



## taff (Apr 17, 2008)

gonna fish lake houston in the morning, and try to find some cats. should I fish the shallows around the bulkheads or should I work the deep river channels. I have never fished the lake, any suggestions would help


----------



## fishnobread (Jul 9, 2008)

*fish here*

go down king ranch rd you will see a water plant on the left if your coming from 1960 park there go under the bridge.


----------



## fishnobread (Jul 9, 2008)

its king prk wa y


----------

